# shower ideas



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

Well my sister is coming home with her new little boy from Russia.
The shower is themed "All American Boy". Any suggestions for food and games?


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

I guess you could say it`s a case of "From Russia With Love".


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

How old is the boy? Old enough for good ol' Hot dogs, Corn, apple pie??? Chocolate Chip Cookies, Ice cream sundaes? How about fries (even though they weren't invented in the US). Milk Shakes?

I'm better at food than games... :lol:


----------



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

From Russia with Love has been brought into the theme several times. ooops, and sorry about bringing food into this thread.


----------

